# Inventar vergrößern in D2 LoD



## veilchen (2. August 2008)

*Inventar vergrößern in D2 LoD*

Hallo,

wollte mal wissen, obs ne mod oder änliches gibt mit der man sein inventar oder die aufbewahrungstruhe im singleplayer-modus in d2 LoD vergrößern kann. Hab schon gegoogelt und im "indiablo.de" mod database geschaut jedoch nichts gefunden. Wenn wer eine Mod weiß, so wäre ich für jeden tipp/link dankbar!

grüße
veilchen


----------



## Solon25 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Inventar vergrößern in D2 LoD*

Soweit ich weiß, bleibt einem nur die Möglichkeit den Horadrim Würfel zusätzlich zu benutzen. Ist dann natürlich eine kleine fummelei wenn man was mit ihm umwandeln möchte..


----------



## cbw249 (2. August 2008)

*AW: Inventar vergrößern in D2 LoD*

wie schon gesagt, die einzigste möglichkeit ist der Horadrim Würfel und bei LoD ist er wirklich ein sicher Inventar


----------



## veilchen (2. August 2008)

*AW: Inventar vergrößern in D2 LoD*



			
				Solon25 am 02.08.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, bleibt einem nur die Möglichkeit den Horadrim Würfel zusätzlich zu benutzen. Ist dann natürlich eine kleine fummelei wenn man was mit ihm umwandeln möchte..



ja der ist schon ständiger begleiter  
aber trotzdem danke!
dachte nur es gibt auch ähnlich wie beim mod "back to hellfire" wo der würfel als eine art "geldbeutel" dargestellt ist und wesentlich mehr platz bietet auch für LoD so etwas.
Naja vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer zu wort


----------



## Aragemus (2. August 2008)

*AW: Inventar vergrößern in D2 LoD*

Es gibt sicher Mods die das anbieten, aber mit dennen kann man dann nicht im closed Battle.net spielen
bzw. können mit der neuesten patchversion inkompatibel sein.

so long


Aragemus


----------

